# 10 Ways America Has Ruined Halloween For British People



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

Halloween in Britain used to mean apple-bobbing and poorly homemade costumes. Not any more.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/10/14/american-british-halloween_n_4096514.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2014)

About time they joined the 21st century!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 9, 2014)

:lofl:  I'm neutral on Halloween. 
I like asking anyone who knocks on my door if they know what day tomorrow is.
They never do, so why are they celebrating All Hallows E'en?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2014)

My favorite Holiday, hope to see more craziness, more pics from a Halloween block party I attended 2012 

View attachment 10357

View attachment 10359

View attachment 10358


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2014)

Just a way to have some fun in a world full of grief and terrorism.

I'm all for it. You don't have to join in if you don't want to.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 9, 2014)

AprilT said:


> My favorite Holiday



You get a holiday for Hallowe'en? Far out!

Still, in Victoria they have a holiday to celebrate a horse race.
Go figure.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> You get a holiday for Hallowe'en? Far out!
> 
> Still, in Victoria they have a holiday to celebrate a horse race.
> Go figure.




Not a holiday as in a day off, just a day or a weekend at the end of October where people go out on the town many dressed in costumes and we just have fun.  Many people have big Halloween parties out here in the US.  

One thing though, at my present residence, I don't buy candy to give out, because the last couple of years I got stuck with backs of the stuff; there really aren't many kids that come around nor do many live in the area.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2014)

You can take a look at the this link for the club that usually sponsors the one I've attended in my area, you can see the slideshow pics, I think from upcoming or last year's festivities. 


http://www.thisweekinsarasota.com/2013/10/52834/


----------

